# What Brute force head gasket should I use



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm rebuilding my motor and I was wondering if there are better head gaskets than the ones by kawasaki. This is what started all my original problems.


----------



## tmoser89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what piston kit did you get factory or aftermarket, and i used wiseco kit not a factory kit but i thought the stock gaskets were actually better they were thicker


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Im looking at using the kit from cometic when I get around to doing mine. The part number on their site only lists the teryx but it will fit the brute too. Not sure what all is included in the kit. I've used them in dirt bikes to 4 bangers, always good results.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have stock jugs and heads


----------

